# Which external sound card do you recommend?



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

I need to use BFD, REW and SPL for equalising my sub. Since i only have a laptop that doesnt have the necessary connections i need to get an external soundcard. Which one do you guys reccomend? So far i have had a look at Creative SoundBlaster Live 24bit external and the Sound Blaster Audigy 2NX but am not sure which one to get? 

Any advice would be highly appreciated. Thank you in advance.:wave:


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

I picked up the Soundblaster Live 24bit for my external a while ago and it works perfectly with REW. Nice and cheap as well as effective. I see no reason not to get it .


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

Andrew does it have all the ports to connect SPL, receiver, etc? (i think it dont have midi in and out but that's not important since i have bought a separate USB to MIDI adaptor) I am not very knowledgable in this field (i have just started) so excuse all my questions.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Yup, the Soundblaster has all needed outputs and inputs to work with everything - although you will need some adapters. If you go to the REW help file and choose "Getting Started with REW" then click "Soundcard Connections" you will see images of the setup protocol which is fairly straight forward. 

The REW help file is probably the best and easiest I have ever come across plus you get free tech support at this site .


----------



## Rutgers1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Is there a preference for a MIDI? I found this one for $30.00 on the web.

E-MU EM8780 Professional USB Bus powered Midi Interface with 1 in 1 out and Midi Status Indicator Lights.

:scratchhead:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I think the one I see most people using is the Edirol UM-1EX

brucek


----------



## Rutgers1 (Feb 8, 2008)

brucek said:


> I think the one I see most people using is the Edirol UM-1EX
> 
> brucek


Thanks Bruce. I just visited their website and read that this product is compatible with Vista, but not the 64-bit Edition of Windows Vista. My laptop came with Vista Home Prenium. I not computer savvy at all and would not know if my edition is the 32 or 64 bit edition. How can I find out what edition I have? 

:huh:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> My laptop came with Vista Home Premium. I not computer savvy at all and would not know if my edition is the 32 or 64 bit edition. How can I find out what edition I have?


1. Click Start, type system in the Start Search box, and then click System or System Information (depending on your system) in the Programs list. 

2. The operating system appears as follows:

• For a 64-bit version operating system: 64-bit Operating System appears for the System type under System. 

• For a 32-bit version operating system: 32-bit Operating System appears for the System type under System. 

brucek


----------



## Rutgers1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Bruce! I do in fact have 32-bit system, so the card will be compatible.


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello, I just start a thread for the : Fast Track Pro - 4 x 4 Mobile USB Audio/MIDI Interface with Preamps
It seems a verry nice product !


----------

